# 50 mi ride in less than 2 weeks



## SKIQUATTRO (Apr 17, 2013)

my buddy runs a charity golf outing on a Monday as they all are, but for those who dont golf, he has a 50mi ride set up with aid stations etc....I'm going has his guest...I havent been on my bike for over a year....the ride is May 6...not sure i'll be ready in time....


----------



## mlctvt (Apr 17, 2013)

You'll be fine, you stayed in shape skiing right? plus LI is flat.
Just try in get in a few short rides first to condition your sit bones. Then pace yourself, most riders go out too fast on organized rides then suffer towards the end.


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (Apr 17, 2013)

tele skiing keeps me in somewhat shape but the copious amounts of Guiness counter act that.....the north shore of LI where we are/ride is is like where i grew in Portland, CT.....hills.


----------



## marcski (Apr 17, 2013)

SKIQUATTRO said:


> tele skiing keeps me in somewhat shape but the copious amounts of Guiness counter act that.....the north shore of LI where we are/ride is is like where i grew in Portland, CT.....hills.



Quattro, with all due respect, while the North Shore has more hills than the south shore....it's still quite flat and IMHO is not hilly as far as riding goes.  With that said, I'm not anywhere near my fighting weight and would be huffing a 50 mile ride these days even if it was downhill.  Lol.


----------

